# we have a guest!!



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

He stays until Monday! His name is Bernd and he is a Weim/GSP mix!! Oh i love this dog so much!

Before i got Levis,i actually wanted to take him, but descided for a puppy, since he has a really strong pray drive and he catches everything. (We have a cat).
There is this one off leash area where he can actually go off leash since there's not much to hunt (at least i thought), yesterday he dug out a gopher :wacko: i didn't even think that they could dig them out.

He would be such a great dog, but with his owners he only stays at home, they don't even walk him daily...:frown: 

If i could right now, i would take him.

so here's a video of my boys  I will post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's great that the boys get along so well!! Maybe you can arrange play dates where you can have him come and stay for weekends? That way they both get exercise and you get to be his surrogate mommy!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

that's what we already do ! His owner is a close friend of mine! I sometimes get him to take him for a walk. But they live 45 min. away! If they lived closer i would take him along everyday


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh dogsitting can be so much fun! I agree, you should set up regular playdates, the doggies would have so much fun. 
soooo do we get pictures or what?! :biggrin:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

haha i can't find my camera, but i will look forit tomorrow  I promise


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 25, 2011)

nice vid you have  he was so funny, he just can't find the camera.. hehehehee


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i finally found the camera so herea the photos i promised 










Pleeaase, take the leash off, i promise i wont hurt a bunny or a cat!!













































As cute as this dane is, i defenitely don't want a european dane, his eyes are almost only red spots...









Yay this is so much fun!!!









C'mon, i promised i'm not gonna kill that cat 









I'm so cute


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I love you









One dog an my left









one dog on my right









And today we have even more guests! so i have 4 dogs right now 
Lennox the GSD puppy









And Phoebe the chihuaha


----------

